# The 'world's highest bridge'  opens to traffic



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

The Beipanjiang Bridge, which reportedly cost 1.023 billion yuan (£120 million) to build, overtook the 560-metre-high (1,837 feet) Sidu River Bridge, also in China, to become the highest bridge in the world, according to People's Daily Online. 

At 1,340 metres (4,396 feet) long, the four-lane structure links two of China most remote provinces, Yunnan and Guizhou. 




















The completion of the ambitious project means that eight of the world's 10 highest completed bridges are now located in China - almost all are situated in remote mountainous provinces.

1.  Beipanjiang Bridge Duge, China 1,854 feet (2016)

2.  Jinshajiang Bridge, China, 1,680 feet (2021)

3.  Sidu River Bridge, China, 1,627 feet (2009)

4.  Puli Bridge, China, 1,591 feet (2015)

5. Yachi Bridge, China, 1,444 feet (2016)

6. Qingshuihe Bridge, China, 1,332 feet (2016)

7. Hegigio Gorge Pipeline Bridge, Papua New Guinea, 1,542 feet (2005)

8. Baluarte Bridge, Mexico, 1,280 feet (2013)

9. Balinghe Bridge, China, 1,214 feet (2009)

10. Beipanjiang Bridge Guanxing, China, 1,200 feet (2003)

Source: Highest bridges


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 29, 2016)

With that price tag I wonder wouldn't it be cheaper to just fill in the void with something.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> With that price tag I wonder wouldn't it be cheaper to just fill in the void with something.


You would be surprised at how much it costs to blast and move rock.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2016)

Damn, time flies for us old people. I remember when the New River Gorge bridge was the highest. Now it's way down at 30.  It is still a favorite of base jumpers though!

EDIT- Gotta correct myself:  It was the tallest ARCH bridge in the world at the time, and was the second highest overall when built.  Pretty much it is the location that really got BASE jumpers started.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 29, 2016)

I've seen higher


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I've seen higher



 Higher than the highest bridge?


----------



## qubit (Dec 29, 2016)

Woah that's an amazing bridge!

I like bridges and the engineering and ingenuity that goes into building them. I guess someone had a head for heights for this one.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 29, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Higher than the highest bridge?


No surprise here, a good bong hit builds the highest bridges.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

There are some great pics here
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Bridge_Duge


----------



## JalleR (Dec 29, 2016)

hmmm.... the cheaters way to build the highest bridge in the world...... It should be measured from the base of the pillar to the road surface not if it is build on the deepest hole in the world...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2016)

JalleR said:


> hmmm.... the cheaters way to build the highest bridge in the world...... It should be measured from the base of the pillar to the road surface not if it is build on the deepest hole in the world...



You will notice almost every bridge on the list is built above a river gorge, connecting roads that run in mountains.  So no, not really a "cheater way".  They are doing what bridges do: _connect two pieces of land that people travel on._


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Holy crap, people live on those steep terraces in that gorge.


----------

